# Rescue me I was found in a tire and starving



## devilishpromo (Feb 4, 2005)

Please help us. We have found this tiny kitten living in a tire almost starved to death. We have brought her home and she has plumped up now, as well as we have gotten her spayed, dewormed, and all her shots. She is very loving, loves belly rubs, and her paws massaged, which will be perfect to trim her nails with clippers. She follows us all over the house and loves staying indoors and is very happy. We do have a full house though with 5 other cats, she doesnt like cats at first but then seems to adjust just fine. She also loves our big greyhound, which she sleeps with so very dog friendly. She needs a loving home, she will love you forever, but she needs to be resued, if you have a place in your heart for this princess please let me know. IN dallas texas, but hopefully can arrange to delever this cat anywhere. Please help this cute little kitten. please email me at [email protected] or reply here and we do have pics please email me
http://images.andale.com/f2/112/119/794 ... AG0052.JPG


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh what a sweet girl! I wish I didn't live so far away! Hopefully you'll have no trouble finding her a great home!


----------



## devilishpromo (Feb 4, 2005)

*good news she has found a home*

good news is she and our other rescue kitty "baby" both went to a wonderful home together, we are so happy to have saved these homeless kitties, and now they will be living posh style and happy thanks


----------

